# Heat Pump Defrost



## cmr_3168 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an Amana Distinctions Heat Pump. It is only 2 years old at most. We moved into the house this past summer. I found that the unit goes into defrost mode very often. Our system has natural gas as the aux heat. The outside condenser is going into defrost almost every cycle. This happens more often when the temperature is about 45 degrees and below. I am seeing moisture on ground outside the heat pump, so there is some condensation/defrost. Inside the condensing unit, there looks to be a stat/dial that is set to 38. I assume this should shut the unit off at 38 degrees. It does not. The heat pump runs all winter, even at 20 degrees (goes into defrost cycle of course). 

Is there any suggestions on how to check if the internal outside air sensor is failed? There does not seem to be a probe anywhere, so maybe they did not hook up a sensor. 

Why would the unit be going into defrost at 45 degree outside temperatures?


----------

